# Best paper (and where to buy) for label-making.



## SourKrause (Jul 27, 2016)

I've read through numerous threads and there are some very good ideas for label making, but a neighbor of mine has what appears to be an excellent setup for this.

He uses a free website called Freelabelmaker.com to design them (in pdf format), then prints them with his inkjet printer, 4 to a page, on a special kind of paper that I believe is called 'gum back' or something like that.

He also has a spray can of lacquer (bought at Michael's Hobby Shop) that he uses to coat labels that go on white wine since they are exposed to refrigeration/moisture at some point so the ink would run if not coated.

Anyway, the paper has a 'sticky side' that isn't sticky until you wet it, so he prints the labels, cuts them down to size, then keeps a wet towel near the bottles and rubs the back of the paper on the towel and then sticks it on the bottle. It appears to work like a charm.

So what is my question? Where the hell do I find that paper? He can't remember the name of it but he got a 500 pack fairly cheap but cannot remember where he bought it. There are no markings on the package either. I checked on line and found 18 sheets for $7 or more, which is outrageous.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Whitehrs (Jul 27, 2016)

http://www.northernbrewer.com/white-label-making-paper

It's the same thing, it's $6 for 18 sheeets, but that makes 4 labels per sheet. Which comes to about 12.02 cants each if you don't count shipping.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 27, 2016)

If you have a local paper supply company like Kelly Paper who sell to the general public you can buy gummed paper for approx 25.00 per ream of 500 sheets. If you're not shy you can also take a visit to a local small or quick print shop and ask if they have any overs on the shelf they'd like to sell or maybe even have them order and sell it to you directly. And there's always the web, search for "Dry Gum adhesive paper" usually 50lb. is the listed weight of the stock.
Good Luck.
Mike


----------



## SourKrause (Jul 28, 2016)

*Yeah...that's way too expensive.*



Whitehrs said:


> http://www.northernbrewer.com/white-label-making-paper
> 
> It's the same thing, it's $6 for 18 sheeets, but that makes 4 labels per sheet. Which comes to about 12.02 cants each if you don't count shipping.



Not that I cannot afford it, but my neighbor got an entire ream of paper that will last him many years (he makes a lot of wine) and I guarantee he didn't spend a lot for it. I just need to find a supplier.


----------



## SourKrause (Jul 28, 2016)

*Don't know about Kelly Paper.*



Kraffty said:


> If you have a local paper supply company like Kelly Paper who sell to the general public you can buy gummed paper for approx 25.00 per ream of 500 sheets. If you're not shy you can also take a visit to a local small or quick print shop and ask if they have any overs on the shelf they'd like to sell or maybe even have them order and sell it to you directly. And there's always the web, search for "Dry Gum adhesive paper" usually 50lb. is the listed weight of the stock.
> Good Luck.
> Mike


 
I know several people who work in print shops and perhaps they could locate some for me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mismost (Jul 28, 2016)

I use the Avery paper, actually the Office Depot brand...catch it on sale for 20 bucks for 100 sheets. Avery has a free software program that makes it easy to make labels....to me, that's actually half the fun. BUT...and it is a big BUT....those labels are a PITA a$$ to remove.

Have you thought about a colored paper, a glue stick, and the spray on clear coat? I think I'm going to try that next.


----------



## TonyR (Jul 30, 2016)

I use plan inkjet paper, print my label (6 to a sheet) use clear lacquer spray paint (home depot, lowes) who ever is cheaper then use my paper cutter to cut out labels and i attach them using kids glue sticks from walmart, can get about 30 bottles per stick. The glue holds great and labels are very easy to take off when the bottle is empty. This way labels cost pennies. Hate to spend big money on BS type things.



My labels befor spraying and cutting 

View attachment image.bmp


----------



## SourKrause (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for commenting, but a brother-in-law, who works for a print shop, is getting me a ream of the gum back paper for $30.00, which should last me a lifetime.


----------



## WAC4504 (Sep 26, 2016)

I was thinking about labels when I found this thread, it got me curious about paper, so I searched the web. I found a site that sell gum back label paper 8.5x11 30.00 a pack of 500 sheets. Below is the link-

http://www.coasttocoastlabel.com/category/dry-gum.html


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 26, 2016)

Following - 

I typically use a paint pen - or go to the LHBS for some higher end labels , but then there are always a minimum amount.

I am curious of what everyone else uses ?


----------



## VinoKS (Sep 27, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Following -
> 
> I typically use a paint pen - or go to the LHBS for some higher end labels , but then there are always a minimum amount.
> 
> I am curious of what everyone else uses ?



I bought a cheap, used HP color laser printer for 100 bucks (and came full of toner) off of E-Bay and I use the waterproof laser printer labels in sheets from onlinelabels.com (the OL150 labels - 6 per sheet). The labels don't smear when wet. I use their online Maestro label maker software, which is free for a certain length of time, depending on how many labels you buy, but I bought a year subscription for 29 bucks when my free 6 month one ran out. I have been happy with the results. I really enjoy designing the labels. Sometimes I make them for family birthdays or anniversaries. It makes the wine personal for them. The only drawback is the labels are very rugged, so I have to soak the used bottles in Oxyclean to get them off, but they look really nice when done this way. I figure if I went through the trouble to make the wine the best that I could, I should do the same for the labels...lol


----------



## Johnd (Sep 27, 2016)

We use the Avery labels, 4 to a sheet, designed and printed on our home pc and printer. The labels are waterproof and don't come off in water, as they're some sort of plastic, which peels right off leaving no glue or residue behind.


----------



## WAC4504 (Oct 14, 2016)

I also got my labels at Online Labels, 6 per sheet, 100 sheets, delivered for 15.40 total. I got the mat white 4x3.33, planning on experimenting to see if I can water stain them before printing. I figure with 600 labels I should have enough to play with till I get it right.


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 19, 2016)

I have just had my first labels done at Office Depot using Avery label #22827.
Four to a sheet best part of them is they peel right off no sticking or residue.

Bill


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am cheap, so I bought a pack of 1000 2"x4" labels (10 per page) for under $20 CDN. Works out to 2 cents per label.
Avery Press-A-Ply (https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0006HV9HA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20)
I don't know yet how easy they'll be to get off in a year or two. They also sell a easy-off variety of these but I was worried those might come loose on their own.

Edit: And I print them at work on our copier. Work charges me $0.25/page, so I end up paying 4.5c per label (2c for paper, 2.5 for printing). Not bad if you ask me. Print quality is also very good on our copier.


----------

